# Tetris DX ROms Hack?



## Bazahazano (Jan 24, 2018)

Is there a rom hack that can put in the korobeiniki theme? I Love Tetris DX but I need the proper Tetris theme.


I understand that the music is in the original rom but is unused also there are a few other unused music tracks as well.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Jan 24, 2018)

Yes. Yes, there is:
http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/2314/


----------



## Bazahazano (Jan 24, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> Yes. Yes, there is:
> http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/2314/


Thank you


----------



## Starky (Aug 6, 2020)

Is this still available somewhere?


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Aug 6, 2020)

Starky said:


> Is this still available somewhere?


How about "The Wayback Machine"?

Always worth a try when something is no longer online.


----------



## Starky (Aug 6, 2020)

Good idea but unfortunately I can't get through the "Human Verification" when I try downloading.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Aug 6, 2020)

Starky said:


> Good idea but unfortunately I can't get through the "Human Verification" when I try downloading.


*Edit:*
Seems I made a fool of myself. Some minutes after posting the link to the oldest (and working) archived version of the download page on the Wayback Machine the file magically appeared in the GBAtemp download center. This makes my post obsolete.



Nevertheless @Starky 
*Good luck and have fun!*


----------



## zfreeman (Aug 6, 2020)

https://gbatemp.net/download/original-tetris-a-type-music.36583/


----------



## Localhorst86 (Aug 6, 2020)

I do wonder why it was removed from romhacking.net, though.


----------



## zfreeman (Aug 6, 2020)

Localhorst86 said:


> I do wonder why it was removed from romhacking.net, though.


Noncompliance. Individual Game Genie codes are not allowed.

http://www.romhacking.net/?page=submissions&action=itemhistory&section=Hacks&sectionid=6&id=2314


----------

